# battery problem



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

New to this past time, bought 2002 Mohican just before Christmas not gone anywhere yet.

left it til after the snow and found that the battery had gone flat, took it to work and had it tested only to be told it was duff.
Bought new battery 4th Jan and all ok.
Started it a couple of weeks ago and all well.
started this Saturday and left to run for a short while, washed and put back up drive. 
Started Sunday to polish, battery dead as a Dodo.

People I bought the Motor home from said that's not unusual if left for a couple of weeks without use.
what do you do if you want to store the thing and also leave the alarm on does it all fail in a few weeks.
Oh what to do?

Frustrated
Terry


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Are you talking about the engine battery rather than the leisure one? If so, then I can imagine that it is possible to drain after a couple of weeks. Particulary with an alarm but other things such as the radio can also drain the battery. You say "left to run for a short while" but the load to start the engine may well have been more than you put back into it by running it.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

If you have alarms on using say the main battery which could take 200mA so after say three weeks the batter would be flat. I added a solar panel to the roof and all is better as the panel kept the battery charged to compensate for the outgoings hope that helps in some way.... Assuming you have not left anything else on at all...


----------



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks very much guys.

Yes the alarm was on but nothing else I can find.

I have also found another thread about a similar subject and a solar panel was recommended as well, so it looks like I will invest in one.

From those people who have installed one is the wiring difficult as it's not one of my favourite subjects.
Cheers
Terry


----------

